# Date of planned arrival in UK - Spouse visa



## shukjag (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi,

From all those who have receieved their spouse visa or who knows better, can you inform if ECO considers the date of planned arrival in UK while giving a decision? Particularly after the recent one month time line to enter UK. How much time does ECO generally give post the date of planned arrival in UK nowadays?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Your intended date of travel does not influence how quickly your application is processed. If your application isn't decided by your intended travel date then your vignette will reflect a later date.


----------



## shukjag (Mar 2, 2016)

I had sent an email to UKVI and found following reply:

"Regarding your question and following the specifications provided by email,
we already confirm with our superiors and the answer is yes, the decision
making centre will consider that date "DATE OF PLANNED ARRIVAL IN THE UK"
to issue your visa"


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Then what was the point of your post?


----------



## shukjag (Mar 2, 2016)

The point of the post was that does people getting spouse visa nowadays have the decision date as their visa start date?


----------



## Rainman7 (Feb 23, 2016)

shukjag said:


> The point of the post was that does people getting spouse visa nowadays have the decision date as their visa start date?


I applied in Feb with intended travel date as 30th March. Visa was issued on 23rd Feb. Validity - 31st March to 30th April. So they did consider the information I provided. But then again it may depend on ECO and the embassy you are applying to.


----------



## eda92 (Jan 23, 2016)

I have applied in December, when I planned my arrival : February 7, but the visa was given to me on 1 March. Valid from 24 February to 25 March. So, no, in my case they have not taken into account the date of departure that I had requested.


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

I applied on 17th Feb and intended travel date was 20/02/2016 - however stamp was for 19/03/2016 - 18/04/2016 - so ...


----------

